# Portsmouth ferry



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Yippee! Booked today for 6th April. The first time abroad for five years and can't wait.
I have two questions:
If we go down to Portsmouth the day before where is best to stay overnight or
we might go somewhere on the way and get to Portsmouth about 2pm on the day of the sailing. So can we wait in the port that early , or is there somewhere else convenient, and walk in to town?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Port Solent is quite nice but not within walking distance of Portsmouth.

Ray.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

If your ferry leaves early the next day you can park up in the port after 12.00 midnight


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jamsieboy said:


> If your ferry leaves early the next day you can park up in the port after 12.00 midnight


Or even before then I think - but am not certain.

We shall be sailing from Poole and there's an area provided for overnighting.

There's _some _information on line, but I'd suggest ringing the harbour authority. They were very friendly and helpful when I quizzed them about Poole.

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have stayed overnight at Poole, easy and the staff were very helpful, you can stay overnight in Portsmouth but the port is busy all night and there is a lot of traffic in and out.

Parking in Portsmouth itself is a bit tight and you would need to find on-street parking. The City Centre itself is quite congested IMO but if you stop at the edge of the cty and use the excellent bus service you can get in and out easily.

Dave


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks.
The ferry does at 8.15 in the evening. It says on the ticket that you can get there at 6.15pm. Just wondering about what to do/where to go in the daytime.
I'll phone the harbour as suggested but any other idea would be gratefully accepted.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The DDay museum car park on Southsea seafront is an official overnight stop.
Walled all round for shelter and frequently checked by the plodd.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would have thought that the ferry to the I.O.W is quite easy to board, without need to park overnight surely.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I.o.w?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry was in a silly mood for 20 mins.00

cabby


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Overnighting at Port Solent is a good option. There are pubs and restaurants so a nice meal and a few drinks before bed is an option. Its not an official overnight spot but the security guards wont bother you and its quite reassuring having them around. Just find a level spot in one of the car-parks and Bobs your uncle!!! After a leisurely breakfast in Weatherspoons I would head down to Southsea sea-front and have a nice brisk walk along the seafront as far as Old Portsmouth for a bit of lunch. Then head back to the van for a nap before heading up to the Ferry Terminal for early evening. As the Bretagne is gliding past Ventnor at about 9.30 give us a wave because we will probably be walking Daisy between Ventnor and Bonchurch. 

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

+1 for Port Solent. Tho the last time we were there the security guard came to say we weren't really allowed there but he'd turn a blind eye. That was a couple of years ago.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello Steph and John.

If you are arriving for the St Malo crossing, the only other departure from Portsmouth in the afternoon is the 1500 Caen crossing. 

Brittany Ferries now have near sole use of the port so have allocated lanes for each crossing, so you could park in the afternoon and then wait for the booths to open around 1700 i think. 

You can just park to the side, where overnighting is common place every day. 

The walk into Portsmouth city centre is 10 minutes from the ferry, but that part of Portsmouth is a bit grotty. 

Southsea and Gunwharf, plus Old Portsmouth are much nicer, but will be a nuisance to park anything larger than a standard MWB van. The parking wardens are very keen on tourists for easy revenue. 

If you are coming overnight, Id be keen to try Eastney. Its a 10 min drive from the Port, but will be very quiet, and you will wake to a nice view or Langstone Harbour. There are two vans who "live" at the location most of the year. 

You could always use the park and ride, which is on the way into the City and costs £4 a day, with buses to all the decent locations. 

The foreign vans tend to Park in an NCP near the dock yard with their rears over hanging a waste part of pavement. There are usually 3 or 4. Search on google earth for Market Way, Portsmouth, and the car park is on the eastern side of the road, with the Naval base on the west. You can walk to the other areas of the city within 20 mins to the beach, and 10 to the naval base / historic dock yard. 

Ive lived here for nearly 30 years now, so if youd like anything else, let me know.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

You could always stay at rooksbury park caravan club site, if coming the day before your sailing. Then go to the park and ride and stay all day. I would check to see if they are open though.

Dill


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We overnighted at Port Solent very end of February getting off a late ferry from Santander. No problems. We parked in the large area near the David Lloyd centre. There was another van parked near the entrance.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 
We've managed to get in to Baltic Wharf for 3 nights before we go. Its only 118 miles and as we don't leave Portsmouth until 8.15 pm we'll take a leisurely drive down Probably stop for a couple of hours at the D Day museum which is a short distance away from the ferry.
Thanks again.
Steph


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

StephandJohn said:


> ...
> We've managed to get in to Baltic Wharf for 3 nights before we go... Its


That's no mean achievement in itself :grin2:...well done that...er...woman:grin2:

Everytime I have tried to book (including 3-4 months ahead) its been fully booked :frown2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm amazed too! i just kept looking at the caravan club booking site and eventually the right days appeared.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> I'm amazed too! i just kept looking at the caravan club booking site and eventually the right days appeared.


Speculative "block bookers" cancelling?????

Andy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just an add-on bit of info. No matter which direction I'm travelling, I use Caravan Club Morn Hill just south of Winchester. Arrival time in Portsmouth just allows time to drive there before closing time. There's a bus stop close to the site to visit Winchester which is a delightful and interesting town, historically. I did a walking tour out of the Tourism Office, there's also the stunning cathedral, the Great Hall and Jane Austen's res. There's also a good bistro pub not far from the site. All in all a very pleasant stopover.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I wouldn't waste your time visiting the Historic Dockyards as you'll probably be very disappointed. The Mary Rose is closed indefinitely and the other ships that you can go on are either partially closed for renovation work or are running on limited guided tours only. Although the viewing has been severely limited you'll be glad to know that the full ticket price of £32 has not been reduced.
Dogs are not allowed either.


----------

